# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Sleep and depression

## Otherside

So I've been keeping track of my moods since I was advised to by my doc, as well as other things, such as whether I've taken my meds, how much sleep I got the night before, levels of anxiety and irritation, and I've noticed one thing. When I'm sleeping less than I usually do, I'm more depressed the next day. Then again, I haven't been keeping track for a long time yet, so it may not be the case, but it's just something I've picked up on then.

Anxiety levels and irritation levels seem pretty constant regardless.

----------


## peace

When I'm depressed I find that I sleep maybe 10 hours and nap during the day. Life often feels meaningless better to sleep it away.

----------


## Antidote

It makes sense, the way sleep interacts with mood regulation is complex. Depression is associated with a change in sleep architecture - increased REM. They've found that stress induces an increase in REM which indicates it's a cause rather than effect of depression. Reducing REM sleep can result in an antidepressant effect on mood but I've read this is only temporary. Sleep deprivation is known to trigger irritability and even manic episodes in those with bipolar, but then hypo/manias are nearly always followed by a crashing low. Some (few) bipolar individuals have managed to control their condition drug free through strict management of their sleep.

----------


## Otherside

> When I'm depressed I find that I sleep maybe 10 hours and nap during the day. Life often feels meaningless better to sleep it away.



I can relate to this. During some of worst depressive episodes I'd be sleeping 18 hours or so at a time. A lot of people talk about _not_ sleeping during depression (insomnia) but I'd just be hypersomnic. On my meds though, I don't sleep to be sleeping at much, I'm not getting as depressed as I used to as often.





> It makes sense, the way sleep interacts with mood regulation is complex. Depression is associated with a change in sleep architecture - increased REM. *They've found that stress induces an increase in REM which indicates it's a cause rather than effect of depression.* Reducing REM sleep can result in an antidepressant effect on mood but I've read this is only temporary. Sleep deprivation is known to trigger irritability and even manic episodes in those with bipolar, but then hypo/manias are nearly always followed by a crashing low. Some (few) bipolar individuals have managed to control their condition drug free through strict management of their sleep.



Now that is interesting, I'm going to have to look into this. It makes sense to me because I think I read somewhere that depression is just the brain shutting down because it can't cope with the stress or something...

----------


## Equinox

I think sleep regulation is heavily tied into mental disorders. Unfortunately 8 hours of sleep doesn't mean 8 hours of rest. Sleep quality is highly variable and oversleeping can lead to fatigue because more oxygen is used by the brain during REM sleep than in waking hours, after 8 hours the brain is getting almost fully REM sleep. The same can of course be said of under-sleeping as stage 3&4 (slow wave sleep) make up the restorative sleep phase which is responsible for increasing energy in the brain cells, releasing growth hormone, and strengthening the immune system. 
Stages 3&4 sleep can also be decreased by depression, whilst REM sleep is increased. Cortisol (stress hormone) is higher than normal during depression. Cortisol releasing hormone causes a decrease in stage 4 and increase in REM sleep.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I think sleep regulation is heavily tied into mental disorders. Unfortunately 8 hours of sleep doesn't mean 8 hours of rest. Sleep quality is highly variable and oversleeping can lead to fatigue because more oxygen is used by the brain during REM sleep than in waking hours, after 8 hours the brain is getting almost fully REM sleep. The same can of course be said of under-sleeping as stage 3&4 (slow wave sleep) make up the restorative sleep phase which is responsible for increasing energy in the brain cells, releasing growth hormone, and strengthening the immune system. 
> Stages 3&4 sleep can also be decreased by depression, whilst REM sleep is increased. Cortisol (stress hormone) is higher than normal during depression. Cortisol releasing hormone causes a decrease in stage 4 and increase in REM sleep.



I agree. I dealt with insomnia my entire life to the point of get sleep deprived/psychotic and being hospitalized for it. Because I was so deprived, my hormones went whacky which affected my levels of depression. The shortened sleep nights also caused nightmares because I would drop too fast into a brief REM cycle, thus causing strong thoughts feelings to grab at me. I would wake up instantly in a panic and vow to no longer sleep that night. For the first time in my life I am sleeping normally and I can't describe it, but I physically, mentally feel better. So yes, definitely sleep plays a big part.

----------


## Tinkerbell

My quality of sleep and degree of depression are directly correlated.  I have a tough time of getting the right kind of sleep consistently.  Ugh

----------

